# Urinal Augers



## A Good Plumber

Has anyone found a good urinal Auger? The most common Urinal installed out here is an American Standard Afwall. The trap is small with tight bends. The only luck I've had clearing the trap is to remove and reinstall the fixture. 
I'd like to find a good auger that will make it through the trap without destroying itself.


----------



## Ron

*General*

General makes a few different urinal augers like this one. 
*
Description*

General Wire I-TU4 4' Telescoping Urinal Auger

The General Wire I-TU4 gets through urinals where other snakes can't. A specially designed spring has the toughness and flexibility to negotiate tight urinal bends. General Wire's I-TU4 Telescoping Urinal Auger features a 48" spring for clearing stoppages beyond the urinal. The Urinal Auger has rust resistant steel tubes and rubber bumpers to protect urinal bowls.

I have not tried them myself, we have drain techs that do the drain cleaning.


----------



## 22rifle

I love my General urinal auger even though I rarely use it any more.


----------



## A Good Plumber

Thanks Ron, but I have several of these. All though this one seems to be the best I've tried, it still has a difficult time making it through an Afwall trap.

The telescoping cable works great on the toilet augers, but most of the problems I run into with urinal stoppages is in the trap itself and I haven't found a good one yet.


----------



## Ron

Urinals are the most disgusting fixtures in the world to clean out when there clogged, I feel for you, glad I don't do drains any more, I may auger a toilet once in a while.


----------



## A Good Plumber

Drain cleaning is not what anyone signs up for, but it ocasionally becomes an unfortunate necessity if you do service work.


----------



## Ron

I did it for years, I'd do it again if I needed to.


----------



## DMG76

I wont use a urinal auger for the simple fact that most of the time the clog is either past the urinal, or its so freakin solidified in there the auger wont do anything. Sometimes ill get gutsy and run my 5/16 cable of my 81 machine right thru the urinal if its a bear to pull off the wall.


----------



## A Good Plumber

And Urinals are the most discusting:001_tongue:


----------



## A Good Plumber

I think the concensus is as I've come to think it was. Sh!t can the old fixture and sell em a new one. That is what I've been doing for a while now. I just thought maybe one of you guy's has had better luck trying to snake em.


----------



## Ron

I've tried my 1/4" gorlitz machine in the past, had good luck, but it's always a ***** getting it though the trap.


----------



## threaderman

Ridgid has a small drum machine that works on batteries,like 1/4" cable-this machine is perfect for urinals.Prior to that machine I'd just pull the sucker and charge the time,but that little machine was great.If I had a lot of comm. sewer work I would buy one.[never met a trap it wouldn't eventually go through,and that was on a 90 year old college campus].:thumbsup:


----------



## user4

Half a quart of Calci-Solv will usually do the trick, once it goes through run a lot of water through the fixture.


----------



## Song Dog

Ron The Plumber said:


> I've tried my 1/4" gorlitz machine in the past, had good luck, but it's always a ***** getting it though the trap.


10-4 Ron on that. I used the 81. I have auger and dislike it with every bit of the word.
I did play with Sizzle abit, which did, I thought better.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Herk

I've scraped out urinal traps with a screwdriver. I have one of those General urinal augers. It doesn't get much use since I do primarily residential work. I don't have any nifty tricks to share. Anybody have any experience cleaning the lines on waterless urinals?


----------



## user4

Herk said:


> I've scraped out urinal traps with a screwdriver. I have one of those General urinal augers. It doesn't get much use since I do primarily residential work. I don't have any nifty tricks to share. Anybody have any experience cleaning the lines on waterless urinals?


They are illegal here, and should be in all fifty states.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Urinal augers get paper out of the trap, thats about it.

I have a General auger, I use it to pull wads of paper.

you really wanna get dirty, pull it off the wall, in a movie theatre on a weekend night, it was horrible, dudes using the urinals nex to me:furious::furious: stepping over my blockade.....pizzed me off

Break up those pizz crystals (yeast) with a 3/8" cable, most of the stoppages are int he nipple and barrel of the santee:thumbsup:


----------



## threaderman

I've cabled floor drains in Coyote ugly in New York New York in Vegas during the night while the club was packed.Hectic yet very nice :jester:.


----------



## ASUPERTECH

"I think the concensus is as I've come to think it was. Sh!t can the old fixture and sell em a new one. That is what I've been doing for a while now. I just thought maybe one of you guy's has had better luck trying to snake em."
MAN I LIKE THE WAY YOU THINK


----------



## Herk

KillerToiletSpider said:


> They are illegal here, and should be in all fifty states.


I agree completely. I'm imagining totally crusted lines. Never actually seen one myself.


----------



## 22rifle

I was just informed by a siding and windows guy over on CT that they are wonderful for new construction and that, contrary to what I said, they do not stink.

So there we have it. The final authority.

My reply?


> BTW y'all... vinyl windows are crap. No one in their right mind will install vinyl windows. I know this because I am a plumber. That makes me an expert on vinyl windows.


----------



## DMG76

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Urinal augers get paper out of the trap, thats about it.
> 
> I have a General auger, I use it to pull wads of paper.
> 
> you really wanna get dirty, pull it off the wall, in a movie theatre on a weekend night, it was horrible, dudes using the urinals nex to me:furious::furious: stepping over my blockade.....pizzed me off
> 
> Break up those pizz crystals (yeast) with a 3/8" cable, most of the stoppages are int he nipple and barrel of the santee:thumbsup:


 
I have had the same problem, only at a high class seafood restuarant, on a sat night. :furious: Im cabling the line while everyone is using the urinal next to me


----------



## Alan

Killertoiletspider said:


> They are illegal here, and should be in all fifty states.


*the whole world.
[larry the cable guy]

Thats disgustin right there, I don't care who ya'are.

[/larry the cable guy]


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

I found something really easy to snake with a urinal auger.....

A waterless Urinal!!! no trap, just take that cup out and BAM!!!


----------



## 422 plumber

I usually end up pulling the urinal and using a toilet auger from the backside to clean the urine salts out. Then I try not to puke.


----------



## Plumberman

threaderman said:


> I've cabled floor drains in Coyote ugly in New York New York in Vegas during the night while the club was packed.Hectic yet very nice :jester:.


I have been waiting my whole plumbing life for that kind of call to come in.... nice:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman

jjbex said:


> I usually end up pulling the urinal and using a toilet auger from the backside to clean the urine salts out. Then I try not to puke.


I would rather take an a whooping than bust out piss crystals....


----------



## gear junkie

I use a K60 lol. This is the before and after pics of a urinal line during a demo/rehab I was involved in.


----------



## Double-A

White vinegar is the trick folks. Its cheap and will work overnight. Vacuum out the urinal and pour it as full as you can. We then bag and tape the urinal off and use crime scene tape and bio-hazard tape on the bag. 

No one has messed with it yet, but we prefer to wait till the place is shut down to use it. Get the unscented type or you will drive everyone out of the building.

Also!!! Wrap the chrome FIRST!!! You don't want to buy a new valve because you damaged the finish on the flushometer with fumes.

Next day, a gentle plunge with a force cup will clear the crystals if any are left.

Next thing to do is sell the folks a conversion kit for the flushometer to the hands free style. Solves the problem for good.


----------



## gear junkie

What do you wrap the flushometer with? Plastic bag?


----------



## Double-A

Yes. Be sure its taped down well at the bottom.


----------



## VAflowmaster

I have found that the best for urine salts are a chemical just for that. Nexgen makes a "uratic salt remover" AIS makes one called USR. they both work very well even on waterless urinal pipes. pour it in. bag it, leave it overnight works the best. then flush. it takes all the urine salts right off of the metal grids also. if you are maintaining a building it works well as a maintenance to help keep it under contol. I used to jet out the lines because I found that it gets a better longer lasting repair than trying to snake.


----------



## Protech

That's the one I use.



Ron The Plumber said:


> General makes a few different urinal augers like this one.
> 
> *Description*
> 
> General Wire I-TU4 4' Telescoping Urinal Auger
> 
> The General Wire I-TU4 gets through urinals where other snakes can't. A specially designed spring has the toughness and flexibility to negotiate tight urinal bends. General Wire's I-TU4 Telescoping Urinal Auger features a 48" spring for clearing stoppages beyond the urinal. The Urinal Auger has rust resistant steel tubes and rubber bumpers to protect urinal bowls.
> 
> I have not tried them myself, we have drain techs that do the drain cleaning.


----------



## ROTOR KING

Ron The Plumber said:


> General makes a few different urinal augers like this one.
> 
> *Description*
> 
> General Wire I-TU4 4' Telescoping Urinal Auger
> 
> The General Wire I-TU4 gets through urinals where other snakes can't. A specially designed spring has the toughness and flexibility to negotiate tight urinal bends. General Wire's I-TU4 Telescoping Urinal Auger features a 48" spring for clearing stoppages beyond the urinal. The Urinal Auger has rust resistant steel tubes and rubber bumpers to protect urinal bowls.
> 
> I have not tried them myself, we have drain techs that do the drain cleaning.


 I have the exact same one,in my truck.It has a big kink in it.Wasn t lucky with it used it twice,ended up removing the urinal,and passing the handfish.that reminds me i have to throw it in the garbage.


----------



## SlickRick

ROTOR KING said:


> I have the exact same one,in my truck.It has a big kink in it.Wasn t lucky with it used it twice,ended up removing the urinal,and passing the handfish.that reminds me i have to throw it in the garbage.


 
Sounds like you went Plumbernator on it...


----------



## tnoisaw

I just used,"Sizzle" yesturday on a couple. Clean flushing machines now. Sizzle is hydrocloric acid.


----------



## revenge

The way I clear urinals is vaccine gunk out pour one bottle of clobber and let stand fifteen or more minutes flush and cleared beats pulling off wall


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Again with the punctuation. Lets not be lazy, now..................

Anyway, isn't Vacine the stuff for your eyes, you know "gets the red out"?

Why you putting that in a urinal?

A few years back, during a big party at the marina, someone got a hold of a bottle of that stuff, and put a few squirts in a guys beer. Later that evening, he is over his girfriends house (she is a good customer of mine), and proceeds to explode out of his rectum. Uncontrollably. In the bed.  2 or 3 times. They tried to line the bed with a shower curtain, but that did not work. :laughing: It was so bad, he had to sleep in the tub.:laughing::laughing:

Good thing he wasn't at home, with his wife. :laughing:


----------



## voltatab

LOL!!

Poor Revenge is getting taken to school by everyone, with every post of his - regarding punctuation! I must of read 3 different posts this morning giving him sh*t! Funny


----------



## roving plumber

First time urinal scraper, so I have installed plenty but today got to pull 2 in a mcdonalds and scrape them out and snaked the drains also (damn no c/o's). The one was still a little sluggish, drain seemed well enough, I did pull it twice and scraped the trap as best I could. I heard myriatic acid was the trick, I used some rossite @ first (that stuff is fairly violent).


----------



## Mpls Jay

DMG76 said:


> I wont use a urinal auger for the simple fact that most of the time the clog is either past the urinal, or its so freakin solidified in there the auger wont do anything. Sometimes ill get gutsy and run my 5/16 cable of my 81 machine right thru the urinal if its a bear to pull off the wall.


Yes
No

If you know the line is clear...For whatever reason....I've done a few that you could see the grade A Wisconsin Urinal Cheeze built up along with some gum and left over urinal hockey puck air fresheners,Augered them and been fine.
Many still need to be pulled and the lines properly cleaned and the last step is the urinal trapway.
Yo dog...I vote Hollywood for the thing.:thumbup:
I became a plumber from being just a drain jockey after a union shop hired us because their guy could not chisel the urinals off the wall.
("Patience and time.")
Did not break one out the 8. Although I think some sort of 
adhesive has been used vs. caulk.
He steered me to the hall and here I am cleaning drains sometimes.:blink:
I'm one of few masters that *know* drain cleaning. 
I think this is part of the trade of plumbing not just it's own specialty.
(Lone clap from the back of the room.):clap:


----------



## ianclapham

This is the type of urinals that we USED to clean.









More recent these









and these









and now these thanks to Mr McDonald!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

*Omg !!!!*

I can smell that from here !


----------



## Redwood

Before long cleaning urinal lines will turn into a chain flail jetting job.... :laughing::thumbup:


----------

